# MASCAR Finale



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Racers...

Vernon Dew's Apocalypse Raceway in Durham, NC hosted
the season ending blow-out race for MASCAR, the
Mid-Atlantic's best HO racing club, last Saturday.
Congrats go to Milt Surratt, winning the BeachJet race
from the C Main and Steve Jones winning the Super
Stock race in a Thunder Cat sweep. Race pix and race
sheets in Adobe pdf are on the website:
http://sky.prohosting.com/horacer/beachracers/

Thanks to the Dew family for the hospitality and the
the MASCAR club for providing the pizza! See you all
at the next race in September! 
...Tom


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Hello Magnuts: I sent your link to my brother who lives in V Beach. He raced years ago . He has 4 boys maybe I can get you some more racers. At leasted I tried. Sundance


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

It's our off season until September but if he's interested in running, he can email or call me, 471-3847 after 7pm any day. Even though things slow down in the Summer, we are fortunate to be close to Slot Chaos in Hayes, VA...where they race every Friday and Saturday night. Slot Chaos info:
http://sky.prohosting.com/horacer/beachracers/chaos.html

...Tom


----------

